# Daycare trim and walls?



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

*HELP! Daycare painting... Walls, trim, and doors..*

I am in desperate need of advice in re-painting the walls and trim of a daycare... 

The previous contractor used sherscrub supreme eggshell but it does not seem to have held up very well (as the owner has told me they are continually touching up) of course the rooms and hallways are very high traffic...

My question is:
What is the BEST SW paint to use for walls to increase longevity and durability?

& also what paint should i use to repaint all the baseboards (previously a latex) and Doors and doorframes (which I believe were oil based but are scraping off in areas...)

Im a beginner painter so please forgive my ignorance...


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

precat epoxy walls

oil on doors and frames.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cashmere for the walls, pro-classic for the trim. Prime the trim with an oil base primer if they have an oil base paint on them.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Pre cat on everything


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Sherscrub is fine for the walls. 

Upgrades would be Super Paint, Cashmere and Duration.

Use ProClassic on the trim.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the sheen you use will have more to do with durability than the paint you choose in that situation. The higher the sheen the more durable. Oi


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Id keep the oil to a minimum. Use duration on the walls (sheen). Proclassics water based or hybrid on trim and doors.

Maybe spot prime with oil but absolutely let it dry before coating.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

You want a durable product. I'm not a big Sherwin guy anymore, so maybe a washable product in a pearl or satin, and PPG Breakthrough for the trim and doors.


----------



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems to me you might wanna ask your local rep. If he's into it, he might come check it out and make some recommendations. 

It sounds like the perfect area to use a Low or No VOC product, and these days SW's killing that. 

If you really want to challenge the guy, see if he can blend some GP products into the job that may be better for the application. With SW recently buying them, they've now started to formulate the products to work together.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

First off, go somewhere else for your paint and then ask a rep.

If you absolutely MUST use SW, then this is what you want, it is not cheapo paint


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> First off, go somewhere else for your paint and then ask a rep.


exactly my train of thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol... Much thanks guys!


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Well it depends. Is the daycare open right now? When you paint is it an empty building? if its empty and there are no kids i would just roll on Pre-Cat Waterborne Epoxy Eggshell. ! part water based. No mixing at all and you clean it like any normal latex paint. This will easily be the most chemical resistant and durable. Use pre cat Semi on all trim. Problem solved lol. 

here is the product to help ya out

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...pro-industrial-precatalyzed-waterbased-epoxy/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Maximum durability and Sherwin Williams are not a good match. For what you would pay for some of their paints you would probably be pretty disappointed. If you are near a California Paints store I would look into Superscrub or Envirotech. Envirotech has quite a few features that very few paints have at that price range. O-Voc, O odor, anti-microbial, and ceramic modified for great durability. Pre-cat W/R epoxy would be a good durable finish, but from my experience it can be a pain to touch up or re-paint over. And lets face it the little ones are going to destroy just about anything you use, it's just a matter of what will last the longest.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Please do not start multiple threads on the same subject in different sub-forums. Doing so can create a certain amount of confusion. If you feel you are not getting the information you need, just ask more questions. If you feel you accidentally placed your original post in the wrong sub-forum, simply contact a moderator through a PM (or make your request via a post in your thread) and ask that it be moved to a more accurate sub-forum.

I have merged the two threads on this subject and placed them in this location. 

Thanks


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> First off, go somewhere else for your paint and then ask a rep.
> 
> If you absolutely MUST use SW, then this is what you want, it is not cheapo paint


Where should he have gone to get paint?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> Where should he have gone to get paint?


Ben Moore
PPG
McCormick
Dunn-Edwards
Kelly-Moore
etc


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Please do not start multiple threads on the same subject in different sub-forums. Doing so can create a certain amount of confusion. If you feel you are not getting the information you need, just ask more questions. If you feel you accidentally placed your original post in the wrong sub-forum, simply contact a moderator through a PM (or make your request via a post in your thread) and ask that it be moved to a more accurate sub-forum.
> 
> I have merged the two threads on this subject and placed them in this location.
> 
> Thanks


WOW, a mod that apparently is NOT on vacation :whistling2:

(staff room looks vacant lately - everyone gone to that "secret" forum ?)


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Ben Moore
> PPG
> McCormick
> Dunn-Edwards
> ...


Any other suggestions.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Califonia
Muralo...
:jester:


----------

